# Trivia 5/16



## luckytrim (May 16, 2019)

trivia 5/16
DID YOU KNOW...
Agatha Christie has written books that sold more than a  billion copies in 
English, and another billion translated into a hundred other  languages.


1. Where would you find an Edison screw?
2. In which of the Fifty were the Los Angeles Lakers based  before the move 
to L.A. ?
(Bonus; In what year did they move ?)
3. In my prime, I was the fastest man on two wheels. I was the  Lion King. 
Who am I?
  a. - Lance Armstrong
  b. - Greg Lemond
  c. - Laurent Fignon
  d. - Bradley Wiggins
4. Chicharrón, Cracklin, Scratchings. What is the more common  American name 
for this product?
5. Before James Garner was Jim Rockford, he was Sheriff  Nichols ; before he was Sheriff Nichols, he was ..... whom ?
6.  What seemingly innocuous event was used as an excuse for a  war between Honduras and El Salvador in 1969?
  a. - TV Documentary
  b. - Dance Competition
  c. - Traffic Accident
  d. - Soccer Game 
7. Which Dutch genre painter's works include "Girl with a  Pearl Earring"?
  a. - Vermeer
  b. - Rembrandt
  c. - Van Gogh
  d. - Bosch
8. Paul McCartney and Wings performed the title song to which  James Bond film? 

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Einstein’s brain was stolen when he died.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. On the end of a light bulb
2. Minnesota ( 1960 )
3.  - b
4. Pork rinds
5. Bret Maverick
6. - d
7. - a
8. 'Live and Let Die'

TRUTH !!
When Nobel Prize-winning physicist Albert Einstein passed away  on April 18,
1955, he left behind specific instructions when it came to the  disposal of
his body, according to one National Geographic investigation.  Einstein didn’t
want his corpse to be worshiped or his brain to be studied, so  he instructed
those who were responsible for his remains to “cremate them,  and scatter the
ashes secretly in order to discourage idolaters.”
However, Thomas Harvey, the pathologist on call when Einstein  died at New
Jersey’s Princeton Hospital, didn’t quite follow those  instructions.
Instead, he stole Einstein’s brain. From there, things got  even weirder.
When Einstein’s family found out, his son apparently didn’t  object to the
theft and Harvey was able to keep the brain in two jars in his  basement
before moving it to “a cider box stashed under a beer cooler.”


----------

